# WTB Adcom GFI-4400



## Simon1986 (Mar 27, 2014)

Hello,

I'm searching for a Adcom GFI-4400.
Do you have one oder do you know someone who has one?

Regards, Simon


----------



## Simon1986 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Simon1986 (Mar 27, 2014)

Push!


----------



## ssclassa60 (Jan 28, 2013)

I have a 4600 and a bunch of crossover dip modules


----------



## Simon1986 (Mar 27, 2014)

I am still looking for a 4400.

Regards,
Simon


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

What's the 4400?


----------



## Simon1986 (Mar 27, 2014)

The Adcom GFI 4400 is an interface to convert four RCA inputs to two balanced XLR outputs.


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

There's a 2 channel on eBay


----------



## Simon1986 (Mar 27, 2014)

Thank you very much!


----------



## ssclassa60 (Jan 28, 2013)

Ebay is the GFI 5200, rca based output line driver for the 2 channel amps only  I assume OP has 4ch Adcoms?
GFI 4400 is xlr output based for the early 4series 4ch amps and can be used with 5series 4ch amps with special xlr wiring.
Good luck in your search!


----------



## Simon1986 (Mar 27, 2014)

There are both versions on ebay.
GFI -5200 and GFI-4400 too.


----------



## ssclassa60 (Jan 28, 2013)

Nice! I searched Adcom Car...
Good price too. And there's a 4600 I see


----------

